# משלוח חבילות בדואר ימי מארה''ב לישראל



## אלכסנדרה ד (3/7/13)

משלוח חבילות בדואר ימי מארה''ב לישראל 
שלום לכולם,
אני מבקשת עצה או המלצות לגבי משלוח חבילות מארה''ב (ניו ג'רסי) לארץ. יש לנו שלוש חבילות, המכילות בעיקר ספרים וקלסרים עם חומרי לימוד, וכן מספר תמונות ממוסגרות. המשקל המירבי לחבילה הוא 20 ק''ג. הבנתי שאין אפשרות למשלוח בים דרך USPS. האם אתם יכולים להמליץ על חברות שילוח שעושות משלוחים ימיים? 
תודה רבה מראש.


----------



## RoyG NJ (3/7/13)

תנסי למצוא מישהו שטס לארץ 
אם יש לו סטטוס ELITE מותר לו עוד מזוודה או שתיים.


----------



## chulila (4/7/13)

אין יותר משלוח ימי של חבילות מארהב לארץ 
אבל מה שכן יש - זה תעריף מיוחד לספרים במשלוח בדואר. אני לא ידועת אם זה ספרים או דברי דפוס, ייתכן וגם הקלסרים יכולים להיכנס בפנים..


----------



## אלכסנדרה ד (4/7/13)

תודה רבה.


----------



## מוצארט (4/7/13)

תעריף מיוחד 
זה אומר יותר זול או יותר יקר?
ודרך איזו חברה?


----------



## chulila (4/7/13)

יותר זול 
דרך USPS (הדואר האמריקאי הרגיל).


----------



## RoyG NJ (4/7/13)

זה לא מדוייק 
יש עדיין הרבה משלוחים דרך הים, פשוט לא ללקוחות "רגילים" אבל שמעתי על מספר חברות שעושים משלוחים לארץ בשיטה שהם אוספים מהרבה אנשים ושולחים מעין מכולה על ספינה.
אבל אין לי שום ניסיון עם חברות כאלה.


----------



## chulila (4/7/13)

אם אתה נתקל בשם של חברה 
או חברות שכאלה, זה יהיה אחלה אם תוכל לפרסם אותן. תודה!


----------



## RoyG NJ (4/7/13)

יש את חברת ים יבשה. 
זה מה שהם מתארים שהם עושים : 
גרופאז' / קונסולידציה, האחדת מטענים ושילוח ימי ברחבי העולם.

מדובר בשליחת מטען דרך הים, כאשר נפח המטען של הלקוח קטן מנפח המכולה ולכן נקרא בשפה המקצועית LCL- Less Load Container

כששולחים מטעם חלקי, נהוג לאחד מספר מטענים של לקוחות שונים, על מנת למלא את המכולה שעתידה להישלח דרך הים. שיטה זו נקראת קונסולידציה או גרופאז'. מחיר המשלוח נקבע לפי המשקל לחיוב והיעד.

אנחנו מציעים שירותי קונסולידציה במחירים אטרקטיביים לרוב היעדים בעולם


http://www.yamyabasha.co.il/מטען_חלקי


----------



## chulila (4/7/13)

תודה!


----------



## MightyKnight (6/7/13)

תנסי את החברה הבאה:  http://usa.buy2.co.il/Buy2USA/Shopping

בעיקרון, שולחים משהו למחסן שלהם והם מעבירים את זה לארץ בדרך ים או אוויר. השתמשתי בשירותיהם עשרות פעמים והם בסדר גמור.


----------



## אלכסנדרה ד (6/7/13)

תודה, אבל זה אתר שמיועד לקניות בארה''ב.


----------



## MightyKnight (6/7/13)

לא מדויק 
האתר הזה מספק שירות של "כתובת בארה"ב". בעת הרשמה, את מקבלת כתובת וירטואלית במחסן שלהם וכל מה שמגיע לכתובת הוירטואלית - מועבר לארץ.

מה שרוב האנשים עושים, זה לקנות מאתר אמריקאי, לרשום את הכתובת שקבלו מbuy2usa ואז המוצר מגיע למחסן.

את יכולה פשוט לשלוח את החבילה לכתובת של buy2usa או ללכת בעצמך למחסן שלהם ולמסור להם. מומלץ לדבר איתם בשירות הלקוחות - יסבירו לך מה אפשר ומה בלתי אפשרי לעשות.


----------



## אלכסנדרה ד (6/7/13)

הבנתי. לא השתמע כך מהאתר שלהם. תודה.


----------

